# DISH or Direct TV?



## ARCHER (Nov 11, 2007)

When I get back home next spring, I'm gonna cancel cable tv AND try my luck with Sat TV.  I'm just not sure which one to chose.  Based on what I am paying for cable tv along with internet connections, I can get the over 200 channels Plus bells and whictles for what I am paying now and still save money.  I've heard good and bad about both DISH / DIRECT TV.  I know I'll need an extra dish to bring to Florida next fall and take one of the DVR/units out of the house to use while gone.  I'm sure most folks that have SAT prefer their provider, but is there any suggestions you might be willing to make in order to help me make my decision?  If not, that is ok.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 11, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

Funny, I've been yellin' about payin' for the crappy content on sat and STILL having to watch all those durn commercials!  And the NEWS!  Even FOX news starts out with ROSIE O'DONNELL any chance it gets!

To me I'm thinkin' NONE of it is worth payin' for!

Having said (ranted) that, we really get good use out of our TIVO DVR.  The whole scheduling thing is great and the BEST part about it all is letting a show run on record for 10 or 15 minutes so you can FAST FORWARD THROUGH THOSE DURN COMMERCIALS!


----------



## Bush70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

The only thing I was told is that Direct TV is the only one that lets you take it on the road. Dish does not. Could be wrong but that is what I was told. I have direct and it is fine but I do agree with Tex. No matter what you have the programing today sucks. Also, at one time Direct had an RV package when you connect and you can get a portable sat. from them. Good Luck


----------



## dennis1949 (Nov 11, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

I changed from dish to direct in the trailer. The reason I did this it is easier to find one sat. instead of two sat. that dish requires.


----------



## nycsteve (Nov 11, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

I had Direct TV for a few years so I could get Turner Classic Movies, my cable provider didnt have it. At the time Direct TV had a better reputation for custermer service so I took them. I had no problems for the 2 years but went back to regular cable when they offered TCM . You need a clear view of the southwest sky for good reception. No trees or buildings in the way.Mine worked fine during heavy snow. Rain could cause problems sometimes and any kind of electical storm knocked it out.
Good luck choosing.
Steve


----------



## C Nash (Nov 11, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

Archer, I have had both and the Direct is easier to set up IMO.  Like the others none are worth the price but, we have to have tv. You do need pretty clear view of the southern sky to receive signals but I have benn in very few areas that I was not able to get a signal.  That's the reason I like the portable tripod so it can be moved around.  The installer will generaly give you an extra dish if you insist    You will lose signal in stormy weather and sunspots will also affect reception.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Nov 11, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?





> Bush70 - 11/11/2007  5:18 AM  The only thing I was told is that Direct TV is the only one that lets you take it on the road. Dish does not. Could be wrong but that is what I was told. I have direct and it is fine but I do agree with Tex. No matter what you have the programing today sucks. Also, at one time Direct had an RV package when you connect and you can get a portable sat. from them. Good Luck



You can use DISH on the road. We actually got ours while located at Hurlburt Field FamCamp in Florida. They came out to our campsite and set-up the dish for us and we even bought the meter from them to enable us to find our satellites when we moved to another campsite. We got it from Satellite Beach, Inc. in Fort Walton Beach, FL. The manager, Joel Douglas, was extremely helpful.

We get both 110 and 119 satellites. Over 200 channels. Plus we recently just upgraded to the DVR and we love it for skipping commerials. What I love is I can be taping two programs at once and still watch one I previously recorded.

We are in our trailer 365 days a year. We have DISH while on the road in the south or back home in Illinois where we have a spot in the country where we live. We use an air card from Cingular (now AT&T) for our internet (equivalent to dial-up). We are pleased with DISH but it is my understanding that DISH and Direct TV are basically owned by the same people. So I guess it boils down to whether you want to be on one or two satellites.

BTW we are back in Hurlburt Field and have had no problem with hook-ups or reception!


----------



## Kirk (Nov 11, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

The bird lady is correct about Dish TV. We were i our motorhome at the time that we signed up for Dish TV and they sent an installer to our RV site. No question at all that this was a mobile location. Not sure where Bush heard such a story but Dish has been in use by RV customers for years and they still are. And the only difference between locating the satellite for Direct and Dish is that with Dish there is a skew setting that isn't there for Direct. But if you can set an elevation scale then it will take only a few extra seconds to set skew. Locating the satellite is exactly the same and if skew is set properly, you only find one satellite and the other takes care of it's self. To say it is harder with Dish is just one of the things some folks like to say to make theirs sound better. In fact, the best is which ever gives you the best package for what you prefer. Other wise there is little of no difference.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 11, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

Have had both and dish is easier to set up for me. Not saying mine is better just what is easest for me. Direct has been going on the blink for just minutes here lately than Dish did but might just be the time of year.  Like Kirk said, it's just another matter of another setting but once on one satellite and the other takes care of itself. Direct came to our house and also installed the extra receiver in the MH. Well thats streching it a little bit, he didn't know which cable to connect where and I did that myself but he did set it in the cabnit :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 11, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

Most dishes have Dual LNB's which allow a dual tuner DVR to record two programs at once. I use ours that way all the time. 

Plus, you can watch something prerecorded while you are recording those two programs.

With ours, we can handle three crappy programs all at the same time!  Ain't this a scam?  You can watch crappy TV programs for free on the public airwaves or you can watch crappy TV for $60 - $100 per month on satelite!  

Man, this IS a scam!  :disapprove:


----------



## JamieB (Nov 12, 2007)

RE: DISH or Direct TV?

Archer.

Up until a few months ago, I would have recommended DirecTV to you.  It has been my experience that DirecTV was more RV friendly than Dish Network.  In fact, probably 70% of my customers chose DirecTV.  A problem arises with DirecTV adding new satellites, and unlike the current KU band satellites, they are KA band.  So now, DirecTV is going to have programming on 5 different satellites, some being KU, and some KA.  It is really causing some issues in the RV community.  That being said, Dish Network is looking more and more desirable.

It is hard to say at this point exactly what programming is going to be on what satellite.  And you definitely can use Dish Network in an RV.  One of our best selling products is the MotoSAT MD500 which automatically locks on to 110 and 119 and we now have the MD1000 which locks onto 3 satellites at the same time.

It doesn't sound to me like you have a dish for your RV already.  When you are looking for one, remember that you will always get a better quality picture, and get better service from an open faced dish than you will from a dome.  The only reason I ever recommend a dome is if someone needs to watch television while the vehicle is in motion.  Otherwise, a dish will deliver better performance.  You can get dishes that will run multiple receivers, even multiple HD receivers.  

I hope this has helped a little.

Jamie Billingsley
Satellite Internet Solutions.
479-466-0004


----------



## geo24a (Nov 22, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

I have Dish tv in New Jersey at my summer home with four receivers.  Can I take one with me to California, where I winter and also use it on the way there and back which usually takes a month each way, and leave the others for my roommates to use?   What is the best and cheapest dish to receive the signal on the road?  Do I need something to help me locate the satellites.  If so what would you recommend?  Thank you for your time   George


----------



## JamieB (Dec 4, 2007)

RE: DISH or Direct TV?

I would like to update my previous post.

MotoSAT has now released a 5 head dish for DirecTV that picks up both KU and KA bands.  You will now be able to get all DirecTV programming.  This is a fully automatic dish.  The dish should retail for between $2400 and $2500 installed.

Jamie Billingsley
Satellite Internet Solutions


----------



## WILLY3328 (Dec 23, 2007)

RE: DISH or Direct TV?

Jamie, I don't see any reference to ka band on any of the dishes on the Motosat web site.  Perhaps it's too new.  Is there any place on the web where I can get a look at the new one?  I notice that KVH has put a note on their web site that basically says they are unable to do both ku and ka bands at this time.  So whoever does it first gets my vote, AND my money !


----------



## PattieAM (Dec 29, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

A few years back I'd bought a nice Directv system (dish, etc) during a great sale for my house, but when I went to install the dish - I had too many trees and it would have cost me a fortune to cut them down/trim them - whatever.  So when I bought the PUP, I called DTV and asked about mobile service and they said sure - but, unless you notify us as to where you are on the road, you will be restricted to your 'home' programming (ie., home being east coast, and if traveling on the west coast I'd only get the east coast shows).  The folks were great and not a problem for suspending service when not traveling.  No contract, etc., (at least that was the last time I called).  So, if I ever want to use the Directv, all I have to do is call them and activate service on my receiver card.

At that time, Dish Network wasn't as easy to deal with, but I've heard/read they now are agreeable to the mobile market!


----------



## JamieB (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

Willy3328.

I have sent you a private e-mail with a pdf of this dish.  If you did not receive it, let me know.

Jamie Billingsley


----------



## jimnang (Feb 22, 2008)

RE: DISH or Direct TV?

Just purchased a Winegard Dish w/ std antenna that will replace the std antenna. We were planning to take one of our Dishnetwork receivers when we are on the road. While reading the directions, it mentions something about using a zip code if there is no signal. Does anyone know what they are talking about?


----------



## Teacher's Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

"While reading the directions, it mentions something about using a zip code if there is no signal. Does anyone know what they are talking about?"


Read the installation instructions for the dish. The Zip Code is used in the installation process to determine the correct elevation  and compass bearing from magnetic North.
The mounting "post" for the dish should be plumbed with a level to make setup easier without a satellite signal finder ($8 +/- on EBAY).


----------



## utmtman (Feb 26, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

I had dish network up to two years ago when they told me they do not I repeat they said they DO NOT support mobile rvers.  I changed to direct tv and found I was getting more channels for a lower price.  I had dish for 8 years previous to that.  I also have the east west programming with directtv that gives me the major stations from New York and Los Angeles.


----------



## hobo (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

We been using direct tv both at home and on the road for a few years and with no trouble at all.


----------



## KSrvER.5 (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

can you buy a system like off ebay and only run service during the season? Or can you get a system from Dtv and not be in a contract?


----------



## utmtman (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

You can buy the satellite dish, you can buy the box, but you still must have a contract with someone for service unfortunately.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?





> utmtman - 2/26/2008  9:48 PM  I had dish network up to two years ago when they told me they do not I repeat they said they DO NOT support mobile rvers.  I changed to direct tv and found I was getting more channels for a lower price.  I had dish for 8 years previous to that.  I also have the east west programming with directtv that gives me the major stations from New York and Los Angeles.





We had our DISH installed AT the RV park in 2005. We were at the FamCamp at Hurlburt Field and used Joel Douglas at Satellite Beach Inc.,415a Mary Esther Blvd.,  Fort Walton Beach, FL 32548, (866) 734-3474. He had no problem getting us set up with the DISH and receivers. We did have to prove we were in a mobile trailer in order to sign up for the distance local networks (no longer use) but other than that it wasn't any different than setting up at home. We were just there again this year and other RV's were also having the DISH set up with Joel on our recommendation. Oh, and by the way, when I called the main DISH number prior to this they also told me that they DID NOT support a mobile trailer. But, if you contact a local dealer you will get a different response. To get my local channels, I just call and give them my new physical address and in 15 minutes I have the local channels on tv where ever we are located. Of course the billing address remains the same. We've taken our dish with us for the past three years with no trouble.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

Snowbird can you set up anywhere and get your service?  I know others thay have had it set up in an rv park but that was as a permanent service at that location.


----------



## JanetG (Mar 5, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

DirectTV--watch out for the billing.   We had to fight for the $50. credit for us and for our friend who recommended the service.  We had to fight to get the promised portable dvd player.  Instead of 6 weeks, it took 5 months after many hot phone calls.  Just yesterday our remote quit working, so called them for a new one.  They wanted to charge us $15.  We said no, we'll take our business elsewhere.  The manager agreed to credit our monthly bill $5. for 3 mos.  Heaven forbid they give us $15. in one fell swoop.  Otherwise we have had no problems with reception except in heavy downpours when you need to know if the tornado is knocking on your door or not...duh.  We are seriously considering going to antenna after this contract expires.  Hate paying to watch commercials too!


----------



## Bladerunner (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?

For those that are interested.  I saw a guy that had his dish set up on his ladder with compression fittings.  This allowed him to move the dish over the top of the RV when in use and stow it down behind the RV when moving.   He used steel pipe for the antenna for better stability.  He had small "angle iron", probably about 2" on each side on the ladder, held in place with muffler clamps.  The compression fittings are locaetd in the plumbing section with the PVC pipe.  I found all of the parts at Home Depot / Lowes.  I haven't tried it yet, but I plan to.  It looks a lot easier than setting it up on the ground.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: DISH or Direct TV?



Will you adjust the dish or the RV?  And who climbs the ladder to adjust it?  

I always send RVrs to this site where I got the plans to build mine. I sits in a bay when I travel.

Sat Dish Mount


----------

